# Game #32: Lakers @ Timberwolves



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (17-14, 3rd Pacific)  

@









Minnesota T'Wolves (17-15, 2nd Northwest)

Monday, Jan. 10, 5:00pm
at Timberwolves
TV: NBATV, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant connected on 10-of-19 shots from the field Friday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Minnesota T'Wolves

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Troy Hudson
SG: Latrell Sprewell
SF: Wally Szczerbiak
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Michael Olowokandi

*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin
Trenton Hassell
Fred Hoiberg

Last Meeting: 
N/A 

T'Wolves Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Wolves are in disarray. Hustle plays against them will help us win this one on road. Outside of KG, no one really seems to be playing hard. 

But you never know, how this game will turn out, however, I say Lakers win this one _barely._


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

We've been garbage on the road aside from the game at Sacto, so I'm predicting a Laker loss.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers by 4


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I think the lakers see that this is a big game. We can get sum breathing room at 6. I see odom having a great game. lakers by 9


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers will make the wolves look good, minny by 7 :sour:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devean George should be back for this game. As long as Devean doesn't take 10 shots and try to show off in his hometown, we should have a good shot at winning this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Devean George should be back for this game. As long as Devean doesn't take 10 shots and try to show off in his hometown, we should have a good shot at winning this game.


Oh yea almost forgot about that.. I believe Devean will help this team


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Minnesota 107
Lakers 93

Garnett 23 pts, 17 rbs
Cassel 20 pts, 7 assists

Kobe 41 pts, 8 assist, 6 rebs
Odom 19 pts, 12 rebs


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Minnesota 107
> Lakers 93
> 
> ...


You were laughably wrong with at least two other predictions I can remember. Will history repeat itself?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Devean won't be playing in this game.



> George, a Minneapolis native who had hoped to return from surgery on his left ankle in time to play tonight against the Timberwolves, did not make the trip and may require several more weeks of rehabilitation before making his season debut.



http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakerep10jan10,1,2022348.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*is there a delay showing of the Laker game tomorow??*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Cassel 20 pts, 7 assists


if cassell can score from the bench in street close


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> You were laughably wrong with at least two other predictions I can remember. Will history repeat itself?


ive been rightion pretty much ever prediction except one where my idiot brother wrote some wild score for a milwaukee sactown ame.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> 
> 
> if cassell can score from the bench in street close


cassells an alien he can do anything


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Mihm and Atkins are embarrassing themselves and KG is shutting down LO. We're gonna lose by 30.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Down 13 already in the 1st quarter. Everyone not named Kobe is playing terrible. I'm sick and tired of Mihm he's missed every follow attempt he's had he's so shook on the road its a joke. And Atkins is getting frosted already, Where is Odom .

Lakers players not named Kobe shooitng 1-21 after the 1st quarter Kobe has missed one shot at the Buzzer in the 1st. 

I can see why there isn't alot of trust in his teammates all the time. 

Down 13 after 1.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Iversonless Sixers almost beat the T-Wolves with Cassell and we are getting our asses kicked without Cassell.

We have to be up there as one of the worst road teams in the league. 3 times out of 4...we don't even compete.

Everyone other than Kobe is shooting 1/21. Words cannot describe how damn horrible that is.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, what a bumbass play by Grant. He just chucked the ball down the court expecting for us to get it. We've done that so many times this year.:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It really is just Kobe and a bunch of bums out there right now. As if Mihm could do anything else wrong....:upset: he just missed a FT and then got a 3-second call. 

Our defense is on par with that of when we played Dallas and our offense is the worst it's been all year.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe 19 points
Rest of team 12 points


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

How the hell are we only down by 9 at half?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy crap. As horrible as we played in the first half, as awful as our shooting was for the first 21 minutes, as crappy as our defense was, and as stupid as our passing was...it's only 53-44 going into the second half because of 5 consecutive successful offensive possessions and a buzzer-beating three by Odom. He actually got fouled pretty obviously by Garnett on the shot, but it wasn't called.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well right before halftime Atkins finds the Ocean and starts making shots. Odom finally decides to shoot and makes a 3 at the halftime Buzzer and Mihm makes a couple shots off good passes. As bad as it is the lakers only down by 9. 

The defense is pathetic. Wolves are getting open shots anytime they want.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

i think well come on strong after HT


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Atkins throws one up and in as time expires in the 3rd...76-67, T-Wolves ahead going into the 4th.

Ugghhhh....two horrible calls/non-calls at the end of that Q. The Wolves were in the lane for about half an hour and got 2 points out of their slumber party, then a bogus loose-ball foul was called on Jones which gave Anthony Carter two FTs.

Anyways, we'll have the ball to start the 4th and we are still in the game.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Only down 1!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! My dad and I are going berserk!!!

Atkins is going nuts out there! He must have 20 points now, and all after a dreadful start. We are only down by 1 after an 8-0 run (two threes and bucket inside) without Kobe to start the 4th!!!!!

About 10:00 to go, expect KG to come back in soon.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

IT'S RAINING 3'S!!!!!!

Caron with the layup *to put us up by 6*  

Did we ever have a comeback win this season yet?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

the lakers are a better team without kobe :laugh: 

great run lets keep it up 6 more minutes and this kinda bench play is a big step for the team


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Chris Mihm had 17 (!) boards!?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow its amazing , they played horribly in the 1st half. Gotta give Atkins and Mihm credit they came on. Kobe finally got some rest and we finally made a run. Cook, Jones, Butler all started hitting shots after being ice cold in the 1st half. 

Kobe comes back in and helps seal the win. 

Great effort no one quit and no one hung their heads when they got behind. 

I take back what I said in earlier posts about Atkins and Mihm.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm so proud of our guys tonight.

It was cool to see Rudy give a high 5 to Brian Grant when we got a call in our favor. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think I have some kind of fabulous anit-jynx powers. 

Two years ago, we were losing to the Mavs by 27 and I said that the game was over and we should just hand Dallas the trophy. Of course, we came back and won that game.

I've had some successful anti-jynx moments between then and now. Then tonight, I said we'd lose by 30 and described the level of crap that Mihm and Atkins were playing at. What happens? We win by 9 because of Mihm and Atkins.

Great win....best of the year (yes, maybe better than the win @ Sacramento). Props to Mihm, Atkins and Butler. They were just playing AWFUL to begin the game and they, along with Cook and Jones, led the comeback in the 4th.

On to the more important thing....

ALL HAIL MY EXTREME ANTI-JYNX POWERS!!!!

:allhail


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

:clap: 

You make me proud~, lads.

Keep'em coming!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LARGEST COMEBACK WIN OF THE YEAR for the Lakers after trailing by 16.. Kobe sat the first 7:30 of the last quarter and Cook, Mihm, Atkins, Butler, Jones took over.. Tied the game.. Took the lead.. Kobe comes in and finishes it out.. GREAT WIN GUYS :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers set a franchise record tonight with 16, yes I said 16, count 'em...1,2,3....16 THREES!!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Man, that was a Jeckyl/Hyde game if I ever saw one. The Diet even stopped taking 3s and started taking it to the hoop.  The Wolves look pretty sorry though.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*and lakers have a ton*

weird performance by the lakers...just shows how rudy t still has a job in this league-as long as you have three point shooters, you are never really out of a game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Very little tri was run today, but the Lakers seem to be clicking much better as a team, maybe all that was needed was time? If Kobe can get his minutes back down to 40 and the 2nd unit can stay even or perhaps advance on opponents a bit, it'll make the Lakers a much more potent team closing out games. 

Great comeback and GREAT game by Mihm. He is only officially listed for two blocks but that has to be wrong, I distinctly remember four blocks/deflections and several other challenges in the lane. Great help D by Mihm today, he's really growing as a player over the last few weeks. Still needs to man up and not be so damn soft sometimes, but he's getting better for sure.



> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> ive been rightion pretty much ever prediction except one where my idiot brother wrote some wild score for a milwaukee sactown ame.


Bump.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

I am so PUMPED UP right now. That was awesome. I was really pissed at a lot of our players besides Kobe in the first half, but I'm glad to say they proved me wrong. Great game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Very little tri was run today, but the Lakers seem to be clicking much better as a team, maybe all that was needed was time? If Kobe can get his minutes back down to 40 and the 2nd unit can stay even or perhaps advance on opponents a bit, it'll make the Lakers a much more potent team closing out games.
> 
> Great comeback and GREAT game by Mihm. He is only officially listed for two blocks but that has to be wrong, I distinctly remember four blocks/deflections and several other challenges in the lane. Great help D by Mihm today, he's really growing as a player over the last few weeks. Still needs to man up and not be so damn soft sometimes, but he's getting better for sure.
> ...


Yep I agree gotta cut Kobe's minutes. He starts selling out and jacking 3's when he gets tired. Get his minutes down to about 38-40 and things might be fine. 

Are we turning a corner or are we catching teams at the right time is the question EHL. 

I can't call it. 

I'll tell you one thing Jones off the bench hasn't been a bad option at all.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Boxscore:*


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	40 	5-16 	1-4 	1-1 	3 	11 	2 	3 	1 	0 	3 	12 
Odom 	23 	2-6 	1-2 	0-0 	2 	3 	2 	3 	0 	0 	4 	5 
Mihm 	40 	5-10 	0-0 	4-6 	4 	17 	5 	2 	0 	2 	3 	14 
Bryant 	40 	9-19 	6-11 	7-7 	1 	1 	4 	5 	0 	1 	0 	31 
Atkins 	40 	9-19 	4-10 	1-4 	1 	7 	7 	0 	0 	0 	2 	23 
Cook 	19 	3-6 	2-4 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	1 	1 	3 	8 
Jones 	17 	2-3 	2-3 	4-4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	10 
Grant 	13 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	4 	0 
Brown 	 8 	1-3 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 240 	36-82 	16-35 	17-22 	12 	45 	21 	15 	3 	4 	22 	105
```


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man impressive win by the lakers....i believe to see a repeat against the nuggets


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Lakers set a franchise record tonight with 16, yes I said 16, count 'em...1,2,3....16 THREES!!!!


I thought the franchise record was 17.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW! is all i can say what a game. Its good that Rudy let Kobe rest it builds confedence and trust in our role players/odom. Odom had a bad game but a COME FROM BEHIND WIN I cant complain ! I think the Lakers have some new way of thinking of the offensive end. First time all season they rest Kobe.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

Fun game to watch. I'm glad we got the come-back win, and I'm glad for the 4th quarter push without Kobe, but still.... waaaaay too many threes. Tonight they fell, tomorrow they might not. We need to build a more balanced offense so we have a chance at winning when the trey aint falling.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I've been hard on Mihm all season, but I have to give him props for his play last night. He played great after the 1st quarter. And on the road as well.

If only Atkins could play defense....

I'm not happy with the number of 3's, but we needed them to get back into this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Look I know you all dont wanna see this many three's but they were ON last night so no it wasnt too many three's. Had they been missing like crazy it would have been.

This team is a 3 PT shooting team and when they go in it's a thing of beauty and when they dont go in it's another thing. This team will continue to shoot about 25 three's a game until the season is over.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana:

I told you we gonna win this game. 

The beauty of this game wasn't 3-pointers but an extra pass guys made all along with it. :rock: When you move the ball across the court, things will come easy.

Kobe has realized this, I think. It was very nice Lakeshow made the 4th qtr burst while Kobe was on the bench. How about Mihm's performance?  This was his best game on the road with Lakeshow.

..and I hope there are more to come.


----------

